# KatToons, my new Addiction [Another UPDATE post#33: Added new NelsonToon]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Few of the many new drawings that I made (5 are SM maltese related). Let's see who will get them right 

KatToon (1)









Hints for KatToon (1)
1. The malt whom I looked at when drawing is a girl:wub:

2. She attended the last AMA (2010) 

3. The pic that I looked at when drawing is a siggie pic .. chase her mommy's post to find out who she is 

KatToon (2)









Hints for KatToon (2):
1. The malt whom I looked at when drawing is a boy:wub:

2. In his mommy's current siggie, he wears the same shirt that I drew in the picture, except that he is sitting and almost facing the camera in the siggie picture.

KatToon (3)









Hints for KatToon (3):
1. The malt whom I looked at when drawing is a girl:wub:

2. Again, it was her mommy's current siggie that I looked at when I drew the above KatToon.

3. She has a very pretty coat. My drawing does her pretty coat no justice :blush:

4. Her name begins with 'P'

Let me know if you need more hints ... and just have fun guessing away whatever comes into your minds:chili:

I am not happy with my 4th KatToon....This is the second time I try to draw Matilda, Snowy's long lost partner in 'fetch game' :wub: 









love her, but my I see that my KatToon (bellow) isn't like her - the malt in the KatToon picture either needs to go on a diet OR get a fur cut... 









I am not a type of person who gives up easily, I will draw MatildaToon that I will be happy with one day 

Thanks for looking and remember...have fun guessing :chili:

hugs
Kat

ps. LBB KatToon was posted by dear Deb *here*, if you wanted to look at it.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I love them all! I went and cheated, so I'm not going to post my "guesses"! lol You are amazing!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are adorable! I haven't been on SM enough to recognize them, but I can't stop smiling! :biggrin:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I got this:

1. Shiloh
2. Rocky
3. Pearlan

Great job Kat!!! I think Matilda's pic is also very cute and does capture her.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG Kat!!! that is my Pearlan!!!:chili::chili:
i immediately recognized her, you did and amazing job and the topknot looks exact!!:heart::heart:
THANK YOU for my KatToon Kat, i love it sooo much!!!:you rock:

ok, now i'll go back to figuring out the other 2!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

1.?
2.?
3. Pearlan:chili:


I think you really captured Matilda, crazy Ball addicted tubby bubby in real life:HistericalSmiley::wub: my girl is a wild child

Ok now I'm back looking:chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Johita said:


> I got this:
> 
> 1. Shiloh
> 2. Rocky
> ...


:thumbsup: I agree!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

1. Shiloh
2. Rocky
3. Pearlan


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

you are all so good at guessing!!!! Kat - I think they all look great!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They all look great!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> I got this:
> 
> 1. Shiloh
> 2. Rocky
> ...


 


how did you guess them so quickly? It took me sometime to find them in the siggy's:HistericalSmiley::brownbag:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Those look awesome, Kat! I think the ladies above have already gotten it right.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are so cute.You're so talented,videos and Katoons. I'm still waiting to hear back from the Dubai show.As soon as I do I will let you know. I've been online a little here and there,I had a terrible breakout in hives...just miserable...and very itchy...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> how did you guess them so quickly? It took me sometime to find them in the siggy's:HistericalSmiley::brownbag:


 

Easy, those are some pups that I've been admiring recently so I was able to recognize them right away. Love Rocky's new haircut and the pic in his siggy, Shiloh is a stunner and we recently saw pics of Pearlan playing in the grass.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

LOVE these KatToons! They are all so adorable! I love how they all have such unique facial expressions and poses. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. I'm really late to the party. I've been working all day and night. I'd much rather be looking at your toons Kat. :wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Kat, how I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE that drawing of Rocky!! Thank you, I feel honored to be included...Rocky loves it too...in fact Mommy is printing it...hee hee.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kat, you're too good at this! I recognized Shiloh and Pearlan at once..even without seeing the clues! Rocky looks just like his too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I'm late too, so I am just enjoying the Katoons...without any work! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, you did it again Kat. Absolutely adorable likeness of all the fluffs. :aktion033: I don't have time to try to figure out who they are,but I love admiring the Kattoons & your excellant drawing talent. Very well done.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YES... I see their names here in the thread :aktion033:

Here are the KatToons next to the pictures that I looked at. I think that it is always easier to tell which KatToon is which when having the pictures that I looked at, displayed next to them




























hugs
Kat


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

These are so cute!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Kat, your KatToons are AMAZING!!! They are all so good! I wanted to wait and post as Shiloh's is so spot on, I woulda given it away! I just adore my Shilohtoon. I printed it and put it up at my office, you are SO talented, keep them coming!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



Johita said:


> Easy, those are some pups that I've been admiring recently so I was able to recognize them right away. Love Rocky's new haircut and the pic in his siggy, Shiloh is a stunner and we recently saw pics of Pearlan playing in the grass.


Thanks Johita! I just adore Aolani, gorgeous!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, Kat, that's incredible! These faces are really the same like on the photos! 

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how darling they all look next to their pics....you are fantastic!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:forgive me::forgive me::happy dance::forgive me::forgive me::happy dance:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job guessing...and fabulous Katoons again, Ms. Kat!!!! You gotz talent!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep 'em coming Kat! I may be late for the guessing, but I'm loving them!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG Kat these are adorable!!! I love the pics next to them too. Wow...

What are you using to make these??????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> OMG Kat these are adorable!!! I love the pics next to them too. Wow...
> 
> What are you using to make these??????


I would have to use someone else's hands and brain.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Johita said:


> Easy, those are some pups that I've been admiring recently so I was able to recognize them right away. Love Rocky's new haircut and the pic in his siggy, Shiloh is a stunner and we recently saw pics of Pearlan playing in the grass.


Oh, thanks Johita...you are so sweet. HUGS


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Johita said:


> Easy, those are some pups that I've been admiring recently so I was able to recognize them right away. Love Rocky's new haircut and the pic in his siggy, Shiloh is a stunner and we recently saw pics of Pearlan playing in the grass.


thank you Johita!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys, I am happy to read that you are enjoying looking through KatToons. Here is one more that I just drew very quick to capture a screen shot of my PC when starting to draw randomly for Amanda, but ending up loving my final drawing of ADORABLE Nelson.....look bellow (under the bellow quote) to see NelsonToon



SugarBob62 said:


> What are you using to make these??????


I draw KatToons in Paint.. I use the paintbrush tool to draw them all. 

I took a screen-shot of my PC screen when I started to draw Nelson (after I read your question) because I wanted to show you. I kept his real picture next to my drawing paper, used the paintbrush (I circled it for you as well - look at the right side of the bellow pic) and started drawing.... 









I wasn't too happy with my drawing. I was so close to naming this KatToon "Knute the polar bear". However, after a couple of erasing and drawing ... I was happy with my drawing of the final NelsonToon. I drew a little bandana around the KatToon's neck - not a ful bandana just to make it look as if his hair is long enough to cover the sides of the bandana. I hope you like it 









hugs
Kat


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Hey guys, I am happy to read that you are enjoying looking through KatToons. Here is one more that I just drew very quick to capture a screen shot of my PC when starting to draw randomly for Amanda, but ending up loving my final drawing of ADORABLE Nelson.....look bellow (under the bellow quote) to see NelsonToon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's impressive! Luv them


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Hey guys, I am happy to read that you are enjoying looking through KatToons. Here is one more that I just drew very quick to capture a screen shot of my PC when starting to draw randomly for Amanda, but ending up loving my final drawing of ADORABLE Nelson.....look bellow (under the bellow quote) to see NelsonToon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks just like Nelson:aktion033::chili:sooooo cute


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Hey guys, I am happy to read that you are enjoying looking through KatToons. Here is one more that I just drew very quick to capture a screen shot of my PC when starting to draw randomly for Amanda, but ending up loving my final drawing of ADORABLE Nelson.....look bellow (under the bellow quote) to see NelsonToon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all the expressions are so spot on and their little personalities really come through!!!:aktion033:
it's so impressive how you do that!!:good post - perfect
love KatToons:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You do amazing paintings,Kat. They are spot on!! I am reall enjoying them.:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You need to go into business girl, you've got talent. :thumbsup: 

These are fun. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kat,
When are you going to start doing members? LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You are very talented...love your KatToons!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - just phenomenal. But I'm such a dolt. I'm actually laughing at myself right this minute. I see that you got the screen capture but what the heck am I looking at as the real picture of Nelson. It's looks like he's on your desk with his reflection. Where was that image from and where is it on your screen or what? (I can't even describe my befuddlement). I really have no artistic abilities or idea. Here you thought you were making things easy to explain and I'm going :blink: Tell me what I'm looking at? Help!!!
I think I preferred the mystery of your brilliance! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> You need to go into business girl, you've got talent. :thumbsup:


awwh thanks Pat. Actually, I received a PM today from a member here, wanting me to draw a big KatToon of her two babies, print it out and having me sign on it, then ship it to her:w00t: she wanna buy one of my drawings. Gotta say that I am kindda nervous - just hope that my drawing will meet her expectations. I keep on telling people that I took no drawing lessons and have no knowledge in the art field. I just draw by looking at a picture and trying my best to capture something similar - I really don't have an education in art field. I always loved math. People say that numbers and art don't match. I never thought that I can draw. I kept on noticing that I hold a pencil and draw when I am in a certain mood. Now, I am addicted. I can't stop:smpullhair:



KAG said:


> Kat,
> When are you going to start doing members? LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


:HistericalSmiley: I don't know if you read Michael's story, Kerry. He was the first person I drew and decided to stay away from drawing humans:HistericalSmiley: His story can be read in post# 24 of *this thread*

If I ever made "SM in KatToon" book, I will draw a KatToon of Katkoota and the two monsters to be added as a first page of the book with a message of mine. I have a picture of myself carrying my malts. I was thinking to try my hand at drawing a katToon of that pic. Only the ones who will buy that book, will see Kat in a KatToon:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> I see that you got the screen capture but what the heck am I looking at as the real picture of Nelson. It's looks like he's on your desk with his reflection. Where was that image from and where is it on your screen or what? (I can't even describe my befuddlement). I really have no artistic abilities or idea. Here you thought you were making things easy to explain and I'm going :blink: Tell me what I'm looking at? Help!!!
> I think I preferred the mystery of your brilliance! :HistericalSmiley:


LOL Sue, you crack me up :HistericalSmiley:

That screen shot is part of my desktop. Yes, you are seeing Nelson next to my drawing paper. With MAC computers, you can open 1000,000,000+ widows next to each other. In the screen shot, you see three windows open (one separate window of a picture preview of Nelson next to two other little windows opened of my painting program).
When I draw a KatToon of something, someone, some fluff, I need a real picture to be displayed in front of me to look at while drawing to try my best to draw something that represent the real picture. I only look at the real picture, try my hand at drawing, then delete the real picture and keep the KatToon. I can't draw without having to look at something to draw (am I saying it right? I mean, is my wordings are clear to deliver my message? lol It is late here, so hope that I am talking easy English)

That pic of Nelson is the same as Amanda's avater and was once shared in a bigger size. It is no longer in my desktop - not even in my MAC trash (I double delete and always clean my computer trash). 

Hope I was better at explaining this time 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> LOL Sue, you crack me up :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> That screen shot is part of my desktop. Yes, you are seeing Nelson next to my drawing paper. With MAC computers, you can open 1000,000,000+ widows next to each other. In the screen shot, you see three windows open (one separate window of a picture preview of Nelson next to two other little windows opened of my painting program).
> When I draw a KatToon of something, someone, some fluff, I need a real picture to be displayed in front of me to look at while drawing to try my best to draw something that represent the real picture. I only look at the real picture, try my hand at drawing, then delete the real picture and keep the KatToon. I can't draw without having to look at something to draw (am I saying it right? I mean, is my wordings are clear to deliver my message? lol It is late here, so hope that I am talking easy English)
> ...


I don't want to confuse you more, but here is another screen-shot of my desktop that I took right after responding to your question. This time, it is a full sreen of my desktop. You can see two windows open. One of SM (your last thread of Tyler's picture). I resized that Internet page to make it focused on one of the pictures. The other window is on my painting paper and tools (brush is what I use to draw) ). I love my MAC - I don't even have to carry any extra space to have pictures in desktop. I am able to view the picture right through the Internet (without having to download it, view it, then delete it in my computer). As you can see, I can have an Internet page with the real picture displayed in front of me when drawing a KatToon of it  









I am too tired to draw at this moment (it is after midnight here). But will try drawing a KatToon of Tyler tomorrow.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

_That screen shot is part of my desktop. Yes, you are seeing Nelson next to my drawing paper. With MAC computers, you can open 1000,000,000+ widows next to each other._

Kat - I just burst out laughing when I saw your typo here. 1,000,000,000+ *widows.* So sad! 
I work on a Mac Book and can barely juggle a couple of windows open at a time. I went to a One to One class where they had to show this PCer what's what. And I'm still not drinking the koolaid. I had to get my script out to my client today and once again had an "I can't read it" issue going on. Long story, odd pro audio visual template, but my son finally got it to where it could become a word doc. So much time wasted. :smilie_tischkante: I think it's part of a plot by my son to take my newer MacBook. B)
I think what confused me was the reflection of Nelson that made it look so real that my eyes or brain couldn't see where things left off and started. I could never do those pictures where you stare at the design and then can see 3D images.:smpullhair:
I really wasn't posting this as a fishing expedition for a Tylertoon. However if one did come my way I'd be over the moon.:cloud9: If you need anything let me know. I love Tyler's new siggie since he looks so happy but don't know if that would work. I have my photos on my Mac so I could send them to you. :w00t::w00t::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG Kat!!!!! That is sooooo adorable!!! I'm am really amazed now. I was amazed before seeing everyone else's dogs. But now after seeing Nelson, and that's MY NELSON!!!! Wow...you are sooo sooo talented. 

Do they do like craft show type things where you are? You should really set up a booth and do these on the spot and sell them!!! You know how at fairs and stuff people do those "characature" of people, well you should do them for doggies!!! I want to print it out and frame it! Thank you so much! :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Kat you are one talented mathmetician! lol If you are taking requests, or selling your work, LMK as I would be so honored to have a katoon of my babies.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Kat, your amazing! Absolutely beautiful work.. :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

AWWW, Nelsontoon came out really cute. Love how yu accesorized him. Keep 'em coming Kat, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody. I am glad that you enjoy these threads. 



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I just burst out laughing when I saw your typo here. 1,000,000,000+ *widows.* So sad!
> I work on a Mac Book and can barely juggle a couple of windows open at a time. I went to a One to One class where they had to show this PCer what's what. And I'm still not drinking the koolaid. I had to get my script out to my client today and once again had an "I can't read it" issue going on. Long story, odd pro audio visual template, but my son finally got it to where it could become a word doc. So much time wasted. :smilie_tischkante: I think it's part of a plot by my son to take my newer MacBook. B)
> I think what confused me was the reflection of Nelson that made it look so real that my eyes or brain couldn't see where things left off and started. I could never do those pictures where you stare at the design and then can see 3D images.:smpullhair:
> I really wasn't posting this as a fishing expedition for a Tylertoon. However if one did come my way I'd be over the moon.:cloud9: If you need anything let me know. I love Tyler's new siggie since he looks so happy but don't know if that would work. I have my photos on my Mac so I could send them to you. :w00t::w00t::smrofl::smrofl:


:w00t: OMG SUE!!!! Yikes at my statement "1,000,000,000+ *widows.* " --- I told you I was tired :HistericalSmiley:

Wait until you see TylerToon:chili: It is 80% complete :chili: I know that you didn't post your previous question for that  .. lol I see that you don't enjoy having tones of windows open :HistericalSmiley:



SugarBob62 said:


> OMG Kat!!!!! That is sooooo adorable!!! I'm am really amazed now. I was amazed before seeing everyone else's dogs. But now after seeing Nelson, and that's MY NELSON!!!! Wow...you are sooo sooo talented.
> 
> Do they do like craft show type things where you are? You should really set up a booth and do these on the spot and sell them!!! You know how at fairs and stuff people do those "characature" of people, well you should do them for doggies!!! I want to print it out and frame it! Thank you so much! :wub:


Very happy to read that you liked it  I can set a booth for the fluffs at the annual pet show in Feb of each year here  good idea :thumbsup:



missiek said:


> Kat you are one talented mathmetician! lol If you are taking requests, or selling your work, LMK as I would be so honored to have a katoon of my babies.


sure I am and will be happy to KatToon your fluffs:wub: will send you a PM in few min...



I found nemo said:


> Kat, your amazing! Absolutely beautiful work.. :wub:


Thanks Andrea :hugging:



Johita said:


> Keep 'em coming Kat, keep 'em coming!


Sure will :hugging:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My dearest sweetest little Kat....do you see now why I seemed so shocked when you told me what your major was a couple of years ago? You wait and see...you'll be doing something in the art field as a career yet.:yes:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kat what are you going to school for anyway? I still cannot believe you have no background or formal training for any kind of art??? Why can't I even draw good stick figures!!!! :angry: hahhahahha no fair.... :HistericalSmiley:

Just imagine if you took an art class! I cannot imagine how your KatToons could get any better though. But if I had any kind of artistic talent like you do, I'd sure be going to school for it!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Kat, I love your creativity and your ability to "see" artistically. You capture and convey personality in your still photos and your drawings. Love, love, love that you enjoy sharing your talents with SM


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Kat!! You are mega talented!! I love your drawings, seriously!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

#2 is Rocky


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

_ OMG SUE!!!! Yikes at my statement "1,000,000,000+ widows. " --- I told you I was tired 

Wait until you see TylerToon It is 80% complete I know that you didn't post your previous question for that .. lol I see that you don't enjoy having tones of windows open _

Kat - I just saw this post -- the threads that I haven't read late posts on don't seem to have bold type after they're around for a while like the old SM forum. So I seem to miss more of them now. Can't wait to see the TylerToon. :chili::chili: And thank you!!:grouphug:


----------

